# New Tires and Rims for 1965 GTO



## poocher (Jan 25, 2014)

I am getting 15x7 Ralley 1 rims for the GTO so it will accommodate front disc brakes. Now for the tires. I don't want them to rub so what would be the largest tire I could get? I was thinking of getting 225 70 R15s? Would that be a good choice? Seems like I saw that it was somewhere on the forum here. Ralley 1s are from National Parts Depo.atriot:


----------



## rickm (Feb 8, 2012)

good question. Im curious to see what size 15" tires '65 owners are running. ive got 215 65 R15 T/A radials on 15x7 torque thrust mags with a GM single piston disc brake kit. when the outside edge of the tire passes by the front lip of the fender, you can barely get a matchbook between the tire n fender. kinda too close for comfort.


----------



## eeyore (Oct 23, 2014)

Scroll down
>> Fitting Tires and Wheels- Car Craft Magazine <<


----------



## poocher (Jan 25, 2014)

*Tire Rub*

Well I went ahead with the tire purchase and sure enough the 225-70-R15s have a rub when I make a sharp turn. It doesn't seem to be that bad but I cant have a rub. So, it's either new fronts or some sort of spacer I'm told I could try. Too bad though I really liked the look of the tires. Rear of course is not a problem...just the front.:cuss:


----------



## Goat Roper (Oct 28, 2014)

poocher said:


> Well I went ahead with the tire purchase and sure enough the 225-70-R15s have a rub when I make a sharp turn. It doesn't seem to be that bad but I cant have a rub. So, it's either new fronts or some sort of spacer I'm told I could try. Too bad though I really liked the look of the tires. Rear of course is not a problem...just the front.:cuss:


The recommended tire size is 225/60-15 the 225/70 is a little bit taller.
I just ordered a set of 225/70-15 redlines for my 67 because I couldn't find redlines in 225/60.
I have 235/70-15s on it right now but the rear passenger side rubs on the fenderwell with 4 people in the car.
The front tires also rub slightly going onto off camber aprons but I can avoid the rubbing by swinging out wide and going onto them at a straighter angle.


----------



## rickm (Feb 8, 2012)

no spacer. 60s on the front will give you enough clearance from the bottom lip of the fender with 15x7 wheels.


----------



## SANDU002 (Oct 13, 2004)

I have 215x70x15's on my '65. Coker redlines. If you contact Coker, I'm sure they can get you 225x60 redlines.


----------



## poocher (Jan 25, 2014)

*What about??*

Thanks for all of your replies. That helps out a lot! A seasoned guy who does brake conversions told me that after I put on my disc brake conversion I may find out that I don't have a rub since the disc brake conversion will push the tires out a little. Anybody think I have a shot with this or should I just order two new fronts ....225 60 R 15s?


----------



## Goat Roper (Oct 28, 2014)

poocher said:


> Thanks for all of your replies. That helps out a lot! A seasoned guy who does brake conversions told me that after I put on my disc brake conversion I may find out that I don't have a rub since the disc brake conversion will push the tires out a little.  Anybody think I have a shot with this or should I just order two new fronts ....225 60 R 15s?


Changing to disc brakes doesn't change the aspect ratio of the tires, I converted to disc brakes and the tires still rub.
I just got off the phone with Summit and apparently Coker isn't making the /60 redlines they show as discontinued on the Coker site.


----------



## the65gto (Oct 9, 2008)

poocher said:


> Thanks for all of your replies. That helps out a lot! A seasoned guy who does brake conversions told me that after I put on my disc brake conversion I may find out that I don't have a rub since the disc brake conversion will push the tires out a little. Anybody think I have a shot with this or should I just order two new fronts ....225 60 R 15s?


When I converted my 65 to disc, I had aftermarket 14" rims (Keystone Klassic)that did not rub the front caliper because of their offset. It was close, but ordered/updated to 15" aftermarket rims and chose the offset that relatively put the tire (235x60x15)in the middle and had plenty of clearance to the caliper.


----------



## poocher (Jan 25, 2014)

*Aspect Ratio?*

So it appears that the aspect ratio is what I got wrong. 70 is too much on my 65. I guess 60 was the choice I should have made. With the 60 aspect ratio I don't think anyones tires rub.


----------



## Goat Roper (Oct 28, 2014)

poocher said:


> So it appears that the aspect ratio is what I got wrong. 70 is too much on my 65. I guess 60 was the choice I should have made. With the 60 aspect ratio I don't think anyones tires rub.


My 235/70R-15 Redline tires that came on the car are too wide and too tall but the front only rubs if I go over off camber and turn sharp.
The backs rubbed with 4 people but today I installed 1" riser blocks which added a slight rake and holds the rear just high enough that I can get 4 people in the car now without rubbing the inside of the rear fender.
I am just going to live with it until I roast these off, doesn't take long in the mountains and then put the proper 225/60R-15's on it.


----------



## 65gto (Aug 2, 2013)

I went with 15 X 7 rims, with 215 r60's in the front and 225 r60's in the rear. the 225's rubbed when I tried them on the front. running at stock height


----------

